# Albino turtle



## Erebos (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone seen anything like this.







Cheers Brenton


----------



## Trench (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah saw them on the internet 
they are amazing arn't they


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 31, 2011)

if that is real, that is by far the coolest turtle I've ever seen! and even if not...I guess it's still the coolest turtle I've ever seen!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 31, 2011)

Not untill now but they look really bueatiful


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW, I dont normally want exotics but if I could legally own them I think Id have a couple!!


----------



## ingie (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like ET


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 31, 2011)

Closest ive ever seen in a native is an albino pig-nosed turtle


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 31, 2011)

Do a google image search for albino pig nosed turtle. They're cool too.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

Are they real


----------



## Smithers (Aug 31, 2011)

Very Kool


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks leucistic. Anyone know the species? 
Appears to be a Green Sea Turtle to me, hard to tell without the colours though, lol.
Pretty awesome.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 31, 2011)

They look real to me and I was told they are. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 31, 2011)

ingie said:


> Looks like ET


was
going to say the same thing haha.

Im pretty sure the are green sea turtles, you can sort of tell by the shell and face shape.


----------

